# Help severe Pigeon pox



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi friends this is Sumana from India again and an emergency. One of my pigeon couple from the loft abandoned a baby of them, he was born weak, 5 days approx later from the firstborn. I am taking care of the baby. Now 25 days about to pass and he has got pox from the day one and still the lesions have not gone. Pox is all over his face beak around eye and nostril I have seen one lesion have gone little inside. His beak is always open. I'm giving him green peas and sweet corn in the morning evening and mixed of pulses flax sorghum millet wheat in the afternoon. With multi vitamin. Giving 40mg metronidazole for inside lesion. Keeping him warm. He is eating well and energetic. But the pox seem never ending. The upper part are now dark brown but I feel it is not decreasing in size ... the inner lesion is still there. I'm giving metro for 6 days on the day one I gave probiotic and calcium but dunno if I'm right. Plz help i want him to recover he is a darling he is a fighter.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

*Eyes*

I'm especially worried for his eyes. Pox lesion around area growing day by day. What should I use. Some lesion around his beak went inside the mouth


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

*Eye ointment*

I have iodine and Acyclovir cream at home


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh the poor baby. Only thing you can do is give supportive care and boost his immunity to fight the disease. The metro won't help for the lesion inside, but it will help if he has canker. Unfortunately the antibiotics will weaken his system and the recovery will be longer. Keep him on the metro for another 4 days (so it will be 10 days in total). How much metro are you giving? I've read on the internet that wet pox is usually located in the front of the mouth and canker towards the back in the throat.

I know in India they use a mixture of turmeric and neem oil to dry up the lesions. As long as the lesion inside does not grow so large as to intevere with his breathing, he will be ok. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've seen you are giving 40 mg of metro, that is fine.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Is there any medicine for wet pox and any immunity booster?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There are no meds for pox. Although I've seen on you-tube video's regarding treatment where, especially in India, they use products to help heal the pox. Maybe you can get a few tips there. 

To boost him: the vitamins will help, apple cider vinegar in his drinking water (5 ml acv to 1 l water), and also probiotics for pigeons. You can also twice a week put chopped up garlic in his drinking water.

I hope he recovers, the few that I've had with severe pox just don't survive. At least this one is tame, feeding and giving the meds will be much easier. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Marina B ... I'm really worried about his eyes, more than half closed... I'm giving him almost everything possible to strengthen his immunity... but the eyes...how would he survive without eyes


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I know its horrible, but those pox will eventually dry up and fall off. I'm sure the eyes will be perfect after that, the pox is actually on the eyelid and not the eyes itself.

All of this will take time. Is he at least cooperating when you are feeding him? Plse don't give up on him. The most important thing now is his breathing and for the wet pox not to cover the breathing hole.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Sumana, I'm really really sorry to hear about your baby, I hope he will recover well.

Here you can read the experience of one of our members, the pigeon had a severe pox. 
I know that each situation is different from others but you could maybe find helpful read about it (course of the illness, etc).

https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=116058


As Marina said, please don't give up on him!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Please don't give up on the bird. We recently had a user--Saphira--who also dealt with a poor pigeon that was infected with pox. The birds was in a very bad shape but Saphira stuck with it and eventually the bird got better and is now a very beautiful bird with a good life. It's really hard to see them that way but it will eventually pass. Maybe Saphira can offer some advice.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

He is sometime yawning too much... I'm worried about the wet pox inside too. Could I apply any medicine inside? 
Thank you I'm reading the link.
Yes Marina B I'm hand feeding him and he is eating normally and drinking on his own.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby. Just keep him well fed and warm, that's about all you can do for him at the moment. Is the pox inside his beak getting larger?


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

I fed him 40 frozen peas this morning I'm changing his drinking water in every two hours. Morning I put ACV , mid morning Vitamins with a little electrolyte now probiotic. His poops are okay. He is showing eagerness to eat. I put 10% povidone iodine on the lesions but he doesn't seem like it. The inner poxes are same as yesterday outers are not decreasing in size. About more than 3weeks they are there.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

The top of the lesions are black brown but bottoms are white


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It might take another 3 weeks for the pox to clear up. Just take things one day at a time. As long as no new pox lesions are forming. It's good that it is turning black and brown, busy drying up.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

He is eating and drinking normally today only thing is as he can't see I am hand feeding him but he seems always hungry. I'm feeding sprouted Bengal gram in the morning frozen peas in the afternoon and sweet corn in the evening... with vitamin minerals supplements and calcium... I'm putting probiotic and ACV in his drinking water alternative days. Though he is drinking very little.poops are fine internal pox increased a little bit external are brown on the top yellow at the bottom... he is not growing well in length and width... he is stressed by the pox lesions. God knows what will happen but I'm trying my best


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Pox lesions are brown on top but white in the root. Feel like they're getting bigger... he can't close his mouth properly... no new lesion but they are not decreasing in size... I'm depressed... I want him to live want him to fly up in the sky


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will fly again, with your help. Just be patient and continue handfeeding him. A baby that size can be fed 90 peas a day. 30 peas 3 times daily. The only reason for euthanizing will be when he is having trouble breathing. Plse be patient with him.


----------



## pigeon619 (Jun 9, 2015)

Last two years ago I rescued a pigeon with pox all around his eyes and beak.
There were many poxes and it was big. I crushed the clover of garlic to get a very little juice out of it and rub it on the poxes but make sure it's not touching or too close to the eyes area and make sure the juice of the garlic don't touch the skin either because it is very hot and will burn their eyes and skin. I treated my pigeon twice a day for 5 days and I stopped than about 2 weeks later the poxes peeled off by themselves and very clean. Even now when I saw him he still looks very healthy! I'm very happy I could helped him!


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Let me start the garlic treatment from today


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advise! If one can mix the garlic juice with a cream (that won't irritate him) it might be easier to apply.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

The pox lesion on the second eye increased may be he will lose sight both of his eyes. Some lesions are dark brown and stiff but they are still not falling off. I dunno why the lesion on the pupil increasing... I have done everything under the earth


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. Pox must be the most horrible disease any pigeon can get. I'm sure his eyes will be perfect once all the pox dry up and fall off. The pox are on the eyelid, not the eyes itself.

His beak might be a bit disfigured. We had a threat a while ago where the beak was a bit disfigured after the pigeon recovered from pox. But he learned to eat by himself.

Try to be more patient, I know it must be difficult. You have achieved what most people couldn't do. You've kept him alive for so long, he deserves to live. Wish I was there to encourage and help you.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

He is 1 month 8 days old now. He can walk and jump, in the morning he will go to the kitchen call me up and sit on the sofa. He can't fly and I don't insist him. Cause other pigeon outside may get infected. Right now he's sleeping in my neck. I'm depressed for his eyes, he so full of life. His beak with lesion on it got little smaller than the lower one. I will take care of that, he's a bundle of joy. Thank you Marina B for your inspiring message. We're miles apart but I sometimes pay visit to US ... may be next time I will collect some avian medicines there. Please pray for him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He sounds adorable! I'm in South Africa btw.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Pox started drying 7 days past. Drying, but the second eye lid became swollen... I dunno what if his both eyes closed. Eating normally drinking little, poop is okay. Still energetic but sometimes he get depressed ruffles up and sit alone in a corner but happy when people are around him. Always wants to cuddle up


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

From an YouTube site someone suggested to put a mixture of lime with potassium permanganate on the lesions... is it okay? Should I?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you keeping him warm enough? Put a hotwaterbottle in with him where he sleeps, just make sure he can move away if he is too hot.

I've seen those video's about the potassium permanganate. Have never tried it, maybe you can. Dab some on one of the growths, if he doesn't seem uncomfortable then you can do the rest.

Also, keep on doing regular checks inside his beak for canker growths.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Inside his beak I can see growths but not at the back of the throat but growth attached to the lesions. Whitish. What should I do?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can leave the pox growths inside his beak. I'm more worried that the canker might return. Happened to me once with a pox baby. So to be on the safe side, keep on doing regular checks for canker.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay Marina B ... today I'm gonna put potassium permanganate with lime. Will report after 24 hours


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Yesterday I put potassium permanganate with lime on pox lesion. Nothing special maybe it takes time. There's still now no canker at the base of the throat... but it will lose vision of another eye the second eye lesion is increasing... the other part drying slowly... what if he is blinded by both eyes...I fear


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

One thing I learned in life is not too worry too much about something that might happen in the future. Rather wait and tackle that problem when it's there. Take things one day at a time. I'm 99% sure he will be able to see once again when all those lesions fall off. Even if he is blind, we've had threads on here regarding blind pigeons that were taught to eat by themselves. This will take a lot of time and dedication, I'm by now sure you have all of that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi SumanaC, just saw your thread. I'm glad you have Marina helping you. She is great. And she is also right in that he will probably be able to see after the pox has cleared. Not sure about how the beak will be though. I wouldn't have used the Potassium permanganate. The pox lesions will come off when they are ready. This is some of the info on it that I found, and it's for people. A bird is even more delicate.

Side effects may include irritation of the skin and discoloration of clothing. If it is taken by mouth, toxicity and death may occur. Potassium permanganate is an oxidizing agent.
__________________
Potassium permanganate crystals and concentrated solutions are caustic and can burn the skin. Even fairly dilute solutions can irritate skin and repeated use may cause burns. ... Note that potassium permanganate may leave a brown stain on skin and nails as well as the bath or vessel holding the solution.
_______________________
Sometimes we can cause more harm by trying to help.
BTW, you are doing a good job with him. It will just take patience.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh my God ... the YouTube videos are really confusing us ... Now it's night time tomorrow morning I will clean his face. Recently I have been watching two wild feral pigeons they had pox when they were squeaking babies now 3 months old pox lesions have gone without any medications. But both of them got abnormalities in beak,they can't pick up seeds properly. So I offer them seeds in a deep dish. My pij already having that problem. I'm hand feeding him.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Today he is a bit shy. Sitting through out the morning with puffed feathers. Not enthusiastic to have food. Coz every morning he cries for food and jumps. Today was different. I force fed him but only 8 peas. He is squeaking loudly. His dropping has an acidic smell today. Though I have given him a garlic clove along with his food yesterday. He has a lesion in clocea today I saw faces attached to it but I'm afraid to clean it as it is bit lose and the base is little bloody so I haven't touched that. I have given him ACV in water


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

I will send a picture of inside his beak soon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try soaking his bottom with a warm wet rag to clean it. If it hardens that will cause more problems.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Pox is inside his beak lining... today he is refusing food. I'm pushing in he is pushing out. A lesion in the cloaca area has became big brown half hanging... oozing...stinking... I cleaned up the area with water and betadine... wings have slightly drooling... dunno what to do now. He wants to sit alone all the day. Energy level is low.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I would really consider putting him back on the canker meds. I would treat him for yeast as well. Nystatin is the best product for that.

Like I said, the one I had got canker again after I treated him. It was only afterwards when he died that I saw all the canker in his mouth. That really broke my heart.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

So let me start metronidazole again 50mg per day with full stomach... we don't get Nystatin here but I have a probiotic and the compositions are good should I start them both?


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Marina nystatin cream may be available but are there any alternate medicines


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

These are available fluconazole, itraconazole, clotrimazole, terbinafine, enilconazole, and amphotericin B.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

And what will be the dose


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I"m not familiar with all those meds. I would only give the metro. Rather go for 40 mg once a day. Pity you can't get Nystatin. Nothing similar available at the pharmacy?


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Marina B look @my previous message I have mentioned some other anti fungal drugs like fluconazole, itraconazole, clotrimazole, terbinafine, enilconazole, and amphotericin B could you check before I buy any one of those. I have checked his mouth. It is yellow cheesy all over ... I have administered Metro... then Vitamins and an electrolyte solution


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

I had to force feed him ...I felt bad he was shouting like hell... now after food he looks energetic


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry, was on the road for 3 hours. Fluconazole will be fine to use. Dosage on internet: 2-5 mg/ kg SID for 7 days. I will do some more reading later today and let you know whatI can find on the internet.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Marina B I'm buying Fluconazole but will administrate after your message. Take care.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So I guess 0.5 mg once a day will be fine. I've never used the product before. I really hope he survives, he has been through so much in his short life.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

I gave him fluconazole yesterday... .5 means soooooo little I have to dab in a pea and administrate... today he is same as before unwilling to eat and drink... I'm force feeding him frozen peas. Gave him probiotic water but he is not drinking... once I put the water with syringe... morning I'm giving him metro 40mg. Today I saw while pooping the lesion in the cloaca is bleeding slightly...I washed and put some providone iodine... that's all I'm feeding him twice now as he has a slow crop now and his poop smells like vinegar today


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've read once if one put meds inside a pea, then it doesn't get absorbed as well as putting it straight inside the beak. I would rather give the meds seperate. If you think the dosage is too low, give him slightly more.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you get hold of baby applesauce? Slightly warm up, dip each pea inside the sauce and then feed to him. Will be a bit messy, but might help with the crop.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Actually the tab comes in 50mg so .5mg means I had to break and make a powder. So I thought to put it in a pea. Do you have any other idea? Right now I have put it inside his beak. His beak is open due to pox lesion, that's a problem and the powder is too little. Applesauce is unavailable in India but I can make it at home. Let me check the recipe.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Rather take a small piece of bread, wet it a bit and roll in the powder. Then put this in his beak as you would feed a pea.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is your baby doing?


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

He lost the battle today. He indeed was a fighter! Hail my dear! Find peace!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost him. I know it's not easy. You've done a lot for this baby, bless you for that. RIP little one!


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

He was taking deep long breaths... I gave him more warmth... gave him electrolyte... some peas... he was walking again... but again collapsed... deep long breath and all finished. It's night time I put him in front of Almighty... tomorrow I will cremate him. Before I end the thread ... do you have or know any site or company or individual who can ship Nystatin in Kolkata, India. For any future problems


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really really sorry you lost him. I know, it's always a big pain.
Stay strong, a big hug.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost him. Just came on today to check on a few threads, and when I read that he was not doing well, I thought he may not make it. I'm really sorry, I know how hard you tried. Sometimes it is worse than we realize and we cannot save them.Thanks for trying so hard for him.

There are two forms of Avian Pox:
⦁	In the more common cutaneous (dry) form, wart-like growths appear on the featherless areas of the body such as around the eye, the base of the beak, and on the legs and feet. 
⦁	Self-limiting infection with lesions eventually regressing; the scab fall off and scars form at the site. This process usually takes 2 to 4 weeks for complete healing of the affected areas (providing the lesions aren't so extensive that they prevent the bird from feeding)
⦁	In the second diphtheritic (wet) form, plaques develop on the mucous membrane of the mouth, throat, trachea, and lungs, resulting in impaired breathing and difficulty in feeding.
Secondary infections often develop, which ultimately lead to an infected bird's death.
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/avianpox.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SumanaC said:


> He was taking deep long breaths... I gave him more warmth... gave him electrolyte... some peas... he was walking again... but again collapsed... deep long breath and all finished. It's night time I put him in front of Almighty... tomorrow I will cremate him. Before I end the thread ... do you have or know any site or company or individual who can ship Nystatin in Kolkata, India. For any future problems



If you google Medistatin, it is the same as the Nystatin and is sold by some bird supplies, but not all. It is powder that you mix with water, and would be better as the powder would be usable longer than a suspension. Maybe someone ships to India.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby. I think it was the pox inside the beak that caused him having trouble breathing.

I've just googled "Nystatin oral suspension online India" and there's a few sites where you can order it from. All in India.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you everybody for all your support. Marina B was beside me from the very beginning.This is the first time I've seen a baby dying of pox. I should get Nystatin or Medistatin for any future yeast problem in the loft.


----------



## Dhiraj.salus (May 2, 2020)

Hello, I am Dhiraj from New Delhi, India. I had 2 pigeon babies in my balcony. Sadly one died because of severe pigeon pox..I have been watching videos and reading about this..the main reason of poxes is mosquitoes. Mosquitoes attacks and bite helpless squabs(pigeon babies) and bites turn into poxes. So the other baby is still alive I am protecting him from mosquitoes at night(as in day time no mosquitoes) but it seems that poxes around his eyes grew bigger and making it difficult for him to see. He is almost blind. When her mother came to feed him
Today I was watching him from window...he could not find his mother and running here and there tweeting. Babies get scared when a human approaches then he doesn’t react when I go near because he can’t see. So seems I will have to feed him now, I don’t know what to feed and do for poxes. He will complete one month on 6th April... please help I have never taken care or raised a pigeon baby...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse bring him in. Best to feed will be defrosted green peas, 30 peas 3 times daily total of 90. It's very difficult when they have bad pox. Can you check inside the beak for yellowish growths towards the back? They sometimes get secondary infections as well. Canker can be treated with metronidazole, for young pigeon 30 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. Can you post a photo?


----------

